
Instagram 3.0 Bets Big On Geolocation With Photo Maps,  - kevinwdavid
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/16/instagram-3-0-bets-big-on-geolocation-with-photo-maps-letting-you-showcase-the-story-behind-your-photos/
======
amirmansour
Techcrunch title is not representative of the matter. How is this "betting
big"? It is just and additional feature. What are they exactly betting here?

------
samstave
So this is a mash up of the iPhones places view of my pictures and what
Color.com was originally trying to do.

Now we have a places photo-map of shared photos with the ability to filter
stuff out...

Sounds interesting, and surely they will be far more successful than color.com
was... But I don't yet know how useful this will be.

I am sure this will be mildly interesting for a long time... But it still
doesn't solve my photo problem.

~~~
jlarocco
> But it still doesn't solve my photo problem.

Which is...?

~~~
samstave
I take a ton of pictures on my phone, Right now I have 3,946 pics on my phone
and just this morning I had to delete some so I could take more.

I am not so interested in sharing the pics I take, though I do want that
ability, but I need a superb way to organize the photos I take.

For example, in the last week I have take nearly 100 photos. Some of them are
work, some are my kids, some are interest shots. I like to keep them all -
some I want to have in a gallery (Madeline wearing glasses and a wig), others
I want to write more about, like blog, others I want to keep in a bucket
hierarchy of pics I take about the work I am doing.

I need a way to create these different buckets for my pics and choose for them
to be public galleries, blog posts and categories.

Frankly, I think this is an avenue that IMGUR could go down. I have been a
premium subscriber to IMGUR since it was available - and I love having them as
a dumping point. But managing the galleries is sort of a pain, and I cant blog
etc...

So, ultimately the company whom I feel is best suited to solve this problem
for me is Dropbox.

I have uploaded all 3,946 photos to dropbox via the camera upload feature -
and I have a monthly gallery - but now I want to do more with them - I want to
tag them (Show me all pics of Madeline), blog about them etc...

So far - all the photo services provide me about 60% of what I really want.

Ill never put photos in Facebook (I don't have an account and never will) and
this is another reason I am not happy with Instagram... but overall its about
the fact that I don't feel anyone has made the killer photo management
service.

------
chris-allnutt
All I can think of is this: <http://instaearth.me> an app myself and another
guy wrote at the last company I worked for. View all your Instagram photo's
geo-located on a map. It's nice to see Instagram finally integrating it with
the app.

------
ondrae
Google Maps huh? Millions of views a day. I wonder how much that is going to
cost Facebook. Way more than rolling out their own service, I'm sure. People
expect Gmaps though.

~~~
glasshead969
I think Google maps API on iOS is free to use. Apple foots the bill for usage.

~~~
hv23
It's not free, it's just effectively free as long as you don't run up against
Google Map's daily usage thresholds [1].

[1]
[http://www.techradar.com/us/news/applications/software/after...](http://www.techradar.com/us/news/applications/software/after-
ios-6-snub-google-dramatically-slashes-price-of-google-maps-api-1086816)

